# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  نخواندن اسکریپت و استایل هنگام استفاده از @section

## raha raad

سلام و عرض ادب و احترام.
من قصد دارم وقتی صفحه Home>index سایت نمایش پیدا می کنه اسلایدر و منو نمایش داده بشه و در بقیه صفحات فقط منو نمایش داده بشه.
اینکار رو هم با تعریف section و هم با استفاده از Rout انجام دادم و در هر دو حالت در صفحه های غیر از home>index استایل و اسکریپت ها شناخته نمی شه!!!!
ممکنخ راهنمایی کنید چطور این مشکل رو برطرف کنم؟

سکشن تعریف شده در صفحه index:



@section header{


<header id="home">
کد اسلایدر
کد منو
</header>  


}



بررسی سکشن در لایوت:



@{
        if (IsSectionDefined("header"))
        {
 @RenderSection("header", false)
else{
کد منو
}  }
    }

----------


## Moien Tajik

استایل هاتون باید تو Layout تعریف شده باشه تا در همه ی صفحه ها قابل استفاده باشه.
این رو هم تست کنید : 

@section Styles
{
    @Styles.Render("~/Content/styleFile.css")
    @Styles.Render("~/Content/orStyleBundle")
}

----------


## raha raad

استایل ها و اسکریپت ها در لایوت تعریف شدند ولی در کمال تعجب با چنین مشکلی مواجه شدم!
این کدها رو باید به Layout اضافه کنم؟ میشه بگید دقیقا کجای کدها؟ در هدر؟ در بادی؟کجا؟

صفحه ایندکس ( به منو توجه کنید): در این صفحه زیر منو نمایش داده می شه. استایل منو درسته.


Untitled1.jpg

صفحه داخلی  ( به منو توجه کنید): در این صفحه زیر منو نمایش داده نمیشه!!!! استایل منو رو نشناخته!!!!
Untitled.jpg

خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## raha raad

درستش کردم.
استایلها باهم تداخل داشت.

----------

